# Eclipse findet Jar in lib/ext nicht



## 1-2-3-man (29. Aug 2005)

Moin,
ich hab da mal ne Frage zu Eclipse 3.1:
Ich hab mir jetzt JDOM besorgt und die jdom.jar ins Unterverzeichnis jre/lib/ext meines SDKs gepackt, also ins Extensions-Verzeichnis. Das ist ja in meinem Projekt schon eingebunden als JRE System Library und im Package Explorer kann ich mir alle Jars anschauen, die da drinliegen. Nur die jdom.jar taucht da nicht auf, alle anderen Jars aber schon...
Ist kein Beinbruch, hab die jetzt einfach als externe Jar eingebunden, aber wundern tut es mich schon. Neustart von Eclipse/Rechner bzw. Neueinbinden der JRE System Library helfen auch nicht weiter.
Jemand ne Idee ?

Gruß 1-2-3-man


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Aug 2005)

schau mal nach ob die jar-datei direktin eclipse aufgeführt ist, ansonsten "editier" deine J2 System Library


----------



## 1-2-3-man (29. Aug 2005)

Ah, danke !
Hab es jetzt über "Edit" in die JRE System Library gesteckt. Wobei es sich mir trotzdem nicht ganz erschließt, weshalb nicht alle Jars aus dem Extension Directory da gleich drin sind.

Gruß 1-2-3-man


----------

